# Corel Draw: Blitzkorrektur deaktivieren?



## Ratsuchend (22. Januar 2005)

Normalerweise sollte das ja kein Problem darstellen...

 ABER:

 Ich kann bei mir (Corel Draw 11) nicht als Standard abspeichern, daß die Blitzkorrektureinstellungen deaktiviert sind. Sobald ich ein neues Dokument öffne/erstelle, sind alle Einstellungen wieder aktiv, und selbst bei deaktivierter automat. Rechtschreibkontrolle wirksam.

 Liegt hier ein Software-Fehler vor? Bei Corel Draw 9 konnte ich solche automat. Korrekturen global deaktivieren, so daß sie jederzeit deaktiviert waren. So wie es momentan aussieht, muß ich aber jedesmal aufs Neue die nervigen Einstellungen deaktivieren. Auch eine komplette De-/Neuinstallation hat keine Lösung des Problems gebracht.

 Für einen hilfreichen Tip wäre ich sehr dankbar!


----------



## MeisterEmerald (22. Januar 2005)

Schlag mich nicht wenns nicht stimmt, aber ich glaube mich dunkel erinnern zu können, das da beim 11er was verbuggt war mit der Blitzkorrektur. Schon  gepatcht ?

 In der Firma arbeiten wir schon mit dem 12er aber das hat auch 2 Patches gebraucht um _ordentlich_ zu funktionieren 
 Privat bin ich vom geliebten 10er jetzt erst auch aufs 12er umgestiegen, deshalb ist mein Erfahrungsstand mit dem 11er eher gering.

 Viel Glück.


----------



## Ratsuchend (22. Januar 2005)

Danke für den Tip mit den Updates......leider hat das auch nicht geholfen. Hab alle verfügbaren Updates für Corel 11 (incl. beider Service-Packs) installiert, ohne das sich am Problem etwas geändert hat.

 Ich bin mit meinem Latein echt am Ende...wenn ich wenigstens wüßte, in welcher Datei die Blitzkorrektur-Einstellungen gespeichert sind, könnte ich sie evtl. manuell ändern.
 Kann nur hoffen, das die Leute vom Corel-Support eine hilfreiche Antwort geben.


----------



## MeisterEmerald (24. Januar 2005)

So, hab´mal nachgefragt wie das damals war.

Also:

Im Netzwerknamen des Pc´s war ein Umlaut enthalten. Das hat das Corel nicht verstanden
und deshalb konnten die Einstellungen bei der Blitzkorrektur nicht gespeichert werden.

Klingt komisch, ist aber so ^^


----------



## Ratsuchend (24. Januar 2005)

Leider trifft das bei mir nicht zu. Mein Computername ist "MICROSTAR", bzw. die Arbeitsgruppe "MESC", also kein Umlaut, was sowieso nicht zulässig ist bei Windows XP (soweit ich mich erinnere...).

 Dafür habe ich etwas anderes interessantes festgestellt: Ich habe CGS 11 nun testweise auf meinem Laptop installiert. Dort läuft (im Gegensatz zu meinem Desktop-PC mit WinXP Home) WinXP Professional - und es tritt kein Fehler auf.

 Leider bringt mich dieses Phänomen auch nicht weiter bei meiner Fehlersuche....es KÖNNTE eine Ursache sein, muß es aber nicht.

 Da der telefonische Support bei Corel nur gegen Bezahlung per Kreditkarte läuft, muß ich wohl oder übel warten, bis ich eine Antwort vom online-Support bekomme.


----------

